# **My First Tutorial!** Switching from summer to fall :) r/o



## Neptune870 (Sep 2, 2006)

It's finally september and I love autumnal colors, but I'm not quite ready to give up my aquas and teals yet, so this is a way to incorporate them both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




this is my 1st tutorial and im only a teen so bear with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here's what you will need




Brushes:
*MAC 187
*Chanel Blending/crease brush
*Sephora Round Crease Brush
*MAC 263 Angle Liner Brush
*Essence of beauty brush (no idea of the name) small powder
*Sonia Kashuk Angle Liner brush

Makeup:

*BB moisture Rich Foundation (porcelain) this reflects flash and my lighting sucked  so I look REALLY pale but not IRL
*BB Concaler Kit (Warm Ivory)
*Milani Luminous Blush
*MAC Bronzer (Golden)
*Stila Twig e/s
*Stila Kitten e/s
*Stila Oasis e/s
*Milani Flare e/s
*MAC Teal Pigment
*BB Graphite Shimmer Gel liner
*CG Lash Exact Mascara
*UD PP
*Chanel Nude l/l
*MAC Nymphette lipgloss

Me,cleansed face, no makeup with moisturizer and eye cream (gah):






Put on Concealer:




Dot on foundation and blend:





Put on UD PP (no picture)

With the MAC 187 brush, suck your cheeks in fishie style and put on *MAC Golden Bronzer* sheerly, along the temple. With the MAC 187 again, grab some *Milani Luminous Blush* and smile wide (so the apples of your cheeks show), and swipe on lightly.






With your Chanel blending/crease brush, put on *Stila Kitten e/s* all over the lid, including the inner corners





Now take that same brush, dip it into *Stila Oasis* and sweep that over the lid.





This is where the fun starts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Take your Sephora round crease brush and take a lot of *Stila Twig E/s*, swipe it along your brow bone making a "line" in the crease. Don't worry that it's not blended now, we'll get to that later. Pack it on so it's really dark because when you blend it out it will get lighter








Take your SK brush and dip it into *Milani Flare E/S*, sweep it under AND Blended into Stila twig e/s in the crease, and blend it in outer corners too. Like I said before, don't worry about blending now





NOW worry about blending 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Take your chanel blending brush and blend everything together, trying to make the lines as seamless as possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Time for eyeliner now!! Take your MAC 263 Angle brush and dip it into BB Graphite shimmer gel liner. Press it into your lashline and make it as thin as possible, lining only the upper lashline






Here it is closed:




It looks a little boring, so let's add a wing to it! Take your brush again, and draw an angle from the outer corner of your lashline so it naturally "wings" up, fill in so it's a nice sharp point (im not perfect at this lol)









Here are the eyes so far:








Now for some mascara. Take some CG lash exact and instead of wriggling your the wand into your lashes, hold the wand steady and "blink" into the wand.




The eye looks nice now, but we need some summer aqua color!! So take your MAC 263 (wipe it down with makeup remover or baby wipes) and dip it into MAC teal pigment. Smudge it on the lower lashline and lower waterline:








I added some chanel lipliner and nymphette lipgloss but it looked WAY to heavy with this look, so I just stuck with chapstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




here are the finished eyes and face!













me with my ipod, what's new 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope everyone liked this. Making a tutorial is HARD!


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 2, 2006)

Beautyfull!


----------



## Calhoune (Sep 2, 2006)

This is a very good tutorial!
Very very nice ^^ Beautiful girl and beautiful makeup, those colors look really nice on you.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Sep 2, 2006)

This was a great tut!  You're on your way, baby~~


----------



## Beautiful1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Totally Gorgeous And You Rocked This Tutorial Girlie!


----------



## ccarp001 (Sep 2, 2006)

great job girl!!


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 2, 2006)

aww your so cute! love the tutorial!


----------



## oddinary (Sep 2, 2006)

Cute tutorial and I noticed you were listening to your iPod all the way? Hehe. I love your cat eye by the way, it's not harsh since it blends out softly!


----------



## veilchen (Sep 3, 2006)

That's really pretty, I love the bronze/teal combo!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 3, 2006)

this is such a nice tut.


----------



## Jaim (Sep 3, 2006)

Really cute!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 3, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Luxurious (Sep 7, 2006)

wow. so pretty. great tut


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Sep 7, 2006)

What a great tutorial! I love how you did the "wing" part of the eyeliner. I'm going to try that


----------



## Kim. (Sep 7, 2006)

WOW, this is amazing! Thank you so much I'm going to try it!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 10, 2006)

good job!


----------



## MissMatte (Sep 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquisiteImages* 
_What a great tutorial! I love how you did the "wing" part of the eyeliner. I'm going to try that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree!  I've always wondered how eyeliner was winged out like that and have never seen it up close so that really helped.  I can't wait to try it as well.


----------



## MAC Mel (Sep 14, 2006)

great tut. =]


----------



## DarkSideChic87 (Sep 21, 2006)

OMG, that is so pretty! Great tutorial.


----------



## fash10nista (Sep 21, 2006)

L
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ve it! Great job!


----------



## anastasiag (Sep 21, 2006)

What a gorgeous look!  I love it...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





BTW, what kind of camera do you have?...you're pictures are excellent...mine definitely doesn't take pics like that, so I'm looking for a good digital camera.


----------



## Makeuplovingal (Sep 21, 2006)

Great job, looks beautiful and a wonderful tutorial!!


----------



## Neptune870 (Sep 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anastasiag* 
_What a gorgeous look!  I love it...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, what kind of camera do you have?...you're pictures are excellent...mine definitely doesn't take pics like that, so I'm looking for a good digital camera._

 

Hi and thank you! I have a Sony DSC-P32 Cyber shot. Bought it a few years ago.


----------



## linkas (Oct 3, 2006)

Pretty eyes! I love your color!


----------



## flowerhead (Nov 13, 2006)

Really pretty, I love the use of teal! Looks great with the coppery browns. However, teal pigment isn't eyesafe so whilst you can get away with using it under and on your eyelid, I don't recommend using it on the waterline...


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (Nov 14, 2006)

Beautiful!!

I love how you did the "wing" bit with the eyeliner, looks awesome!

I'll have to give that a go! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the awesome tutorial.


----------



## stephbunny (Nov 14, 2006)

i love your makeup! the colors are really well put together. =)


----------



## Simi (Nov 15, 2006)

Very Good!!!!!!!!!


----------



## macface (Nov 22, 2006)

Maravilloso Muy Bonito


----------



## star07 (Jul 23, 2007)

I just got those 3 Stila eyeshadows, so I just wanted to let you know--Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 23, 2007)

I love it!


----------



## breathless (Jul 24, 2007)

great job! thanks!


----------



## girlambrosia (Jul 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_Really pretty, I love the use of teal! Looks great with the coppery browns. However, teal pigment isn't eyesafe so whilst you can get away with using it under and on your eyelid, I don't recommend using it on the waterline..._

 
Teal pigment from about 200...5? <I>is</i> eyesafe - I have a fullsize jar from '06 and the leaflet says it is. The above poster is right, though, you might want to be careful putting anything with shimmer on your waterline - could cause irritation and such 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great tut, though, I think I'll look into a 263!


----------



## zucker (Jul 25, 2007)

oh thank you! the liner looks awesome, now i want bobbi´s graphite gel e/l


----------



## Hilly (Jul 25, 2007)

My fav tutorial yet!


----------



## nyrak (Jul 26, 2007)

This is beautiful - great job!


----------



## ChanelAddicted (Jul 26, 2007)

*I love it! It looks great on you!*


----------



## candied (Jul 27, 2007)

gorgeous m/u, and great tutorial!


----------



## Jot (Jul 30, 2007)

thanks so much. i did my version at the weekend and was one of the best i've done on myself. love how you showed winging the eyeliner!
thanks


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 30, 2007)

Gorgeous! I love the colors.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jul 30, 2007)

Great tut!


----------



## puppy_love_1041 (Aug 2, 2007)

lovely tut! loved the colors - I like it when one family of color is used on the upper lid while using a complementary color to line th elower lash/water line.
And I really love the combination of teal and browns.

to make a long story short - really awesome and really my taste


----------



## Magic Markers (Aug 2, 2007)

This is beautiful. I might have to be inspired to do something like this today.


----------



## poisonous_kiss (Feb 24, 2008)

reaallyy beautifull!!! niiiiceee...!!


very cute =)
i Liiike Itttt!   ^ ^


----------



## angeluv009 (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks! i love the teal on the lower lashline.


----------



## pinupgirl (Mar 23, 2008)

awesome !


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 24, 2008)

Boss!


----------

